# Classical/Jazz music industry survey



## Adelina (Feb 10, 2021)

Dear forum members, I hope you are staying safe and well.

I am currently working on a project and am conducting a survey for it. If you could kindly take 5 minutes to complete it, I would be extremely grateful.

Here is a link: https://forms.gle/1gWk6WmQavgA7a7P6

Thank you very much for your time!


----------

